# Impromptu recital



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

We had company, so we got treated to an impromptu recital!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Forget the recital. Nice picture. When will she be able to stand on her toes?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Forget the recital. Nice picture. When will she be able to stand on her toes?


:dunno: We don't have her in a ballet class or group or whatever. I think she just wanted to dress up! :rofl:


----------

